# Man guilty of having 13 in Volvo



## Big Don (Jun 25, 2008)

Man guilty of having 13 in Volvo 
BBCNews
Page last updated at 11:30 GMT, Tuesday, 24 June 2008 12:30 UK
Excerpt:


* A teacher has been found guilty of dangerous driving after being stopped by police for having 13 people travelling in his Volvo car. * 
 Abraham Gniwosch, from Tottenham, north London, pleaded not guilty to dangerous driving in Llandudno, Conwy, on 8 August last year. 
     	     	             He was given a 12 month driving ban and ordered to pay over £900 in a fine and costs by Llandudno magistrates.       	     	            
     	     	             Gniwosch, 31, was also ordered to take an extended driving test.      	     	                                 
	      	             Magistrates heard how his Volvo S70 was meant to carry five passengers only and the prosecution asked for the car to be confiscated. However the magistrates decided against it.
______________________________________
He's a piker! I once went to lunch, at the McDonald's Drive Thru, no less, with four other people, in a Fiero!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG. I thought only clowns did this.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2008)

You sayin' this guy isn't?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2008)

He was just trying to save on Gasoline for his country and look what happens to him. Forget about car pooling.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Criminal overloading and driving dangerously slowly (that's as much an offence as speeding over here, tho' seldom prosecuted enough in my view).

I can't understand why this chap didn't get a suspension - maybe he's banned until he takes the test mentioned?  I certainly hope so.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> He was just trying to save on Gasoline for his country and look what happens to him. Forget about car pooling.



LOL! The poor guy is trying!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Jade Tigress said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. I thought only clowns did this.
> ...



:lfao: Brilliant Andy! 

13 in one average sized car that usually is designed to seat 5 ... yeah a bit much.
The fact that he had unrestrained children is very criminal! An adult HOLDING on to the child is NOT a child safety restraint!!!


----------



## exile (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely idioticand this guy is a _teacher???_ How are you qualified to teach if you reason that since _you_ are going slow, there's no chance that someone who _isn't_ going slow will plough into you... into a car full of young children and other passengers, none of whom are wearing seatbelts (and how could they? Most seatbelts won't go around, or function properly around, a 'stack' of passengers in a single seat).

This guy doesn't just need another driving test, he needs a _thinking_ test... and right now I don't think he could pass one...


----------



## tellner (Jun 25, 2008)

You sure he wasn't really Paris Hilton?


----------



## exile (Jun 25, 2008)

tellner said:


> You sure he wasn't really Paris Hilton?



:rofl:


----------



## jim777 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I got 8 guys and 2 kegs of Bud in my '68 Beetle back in the early 80's, but my memory of that weekend is a bit hazy  Probably because it was during a blizzard! :lol:

There are times I wonder at how lucky I am to have made it this far


----------



## crushing (Jun 25, 2008)

Buy Volvos.  They&#8217;re boxy, but they&#8217;re good.  We know they&#8217;re not sexy, especially when you pack 13 people into one.  This is not a time to be sexy anyway with so many new diseases around.  Be safe instead of sexy.  Being safe also means limiting the maximum number of people in a Volvo to five.
Volvo: boxy but good.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

jim777 said:


> I'm pretty sure I got 8 guys and 2 kegs of Bud in my '68 Beetle



Try it co-ed next time, dude.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Man guilty of having 13 in Volvo



Ah, college!  The memories!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

:lol:  Someones just bragging now .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> OMG. I thought only clowns did this.


 
They do but in much smaller cars 



Andy Moynihan said:


> You sayin' this guy isn't?


 
Well he might be but the car was to big to be an official clown car


----------



## Tames D (Jun 25, 2008)

Reminds me of my Drivers Ed days in high school.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 3, 2008)

What about Coolio?


----------

